# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πώς λέγεται αυτό το είδος?

## vas

παιδιά ξέρει κανείς πως λέγεται αυτό το είδος?είναι κάποιο είδος αμαζόνας μήπως?

----------


## vas

δε βγαίνει η φωτο.. είναι σαν άμαζονα με άσπρο στο κεφάλι

----------


## vicky_ath

Βασιαννα με τι τροπο πηγες να ανεβασεις τη φωτογραφια?

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν εννοεις αυτο παντως, ειναι Cuban Amazon!Πανεμορφο πουλι, το εχω δει απο κοντα!Ειναι κ πολυ μικροτερος σε μεγεθος απο τις αλλες αμαζονες!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πραγματικα πολυ ομορφο αμαζονακι!γραψτε και 2 πραγματα για αναγκες,χαρακτηρα κτλ!

----------


## vas

αυτό είναι..

----------


## vicky_ath

Τοτε δεν ειναι σιγουρα αυτο που ειπα εγω...αλλα μαλλον ειναι καποιο ειδος αμαζονιου!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Είναι Hispaniolan Amazon.Πανέμορφο είδος και μικρόσωμο.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispaniolan_Amazon

http://www.avianweb.com/hispaniolanamazon.html

http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl ... mazon.html

----------

